# Weather Service



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Anybody subscribe or know about this weather service? They claim their predictions are more than 80% accurate and go out 11 months in advance.

http://www.weathertrends360.com/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JLP said:


> Anybody subscribe or know about this weather service? They claim their predictions are more than 80% accurate and go out 11 months in advance.
> 
> http://www.weathertrends360.com/


Now surely you know better than that....ask them to give you a money back guarantee if they fall below 80% and then see what they say.  11 months....crap they can't even get it right for 11 days out.... unless you happen to be in a drought.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Redbaler (Jun 10, 2011)

You know what they say about too good to be true. The quickest way to double your money and such...


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Mike,

Did you check out the link? They have some interesting thoughts. This company also was featured on the "Top Producer" seminar series. They are using historical trends and super computers to pull the data together and get a better "Educated Guess" than your local weather person. It has to be a better predictor than looking out the window to see if the sun is shining or not.

JP


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JLP said:


> Mike,
> 
> Did you check out the link? They have some interesting thoughts. This company also was featured on the "Top Producer" seminar series. They are using historical trends and super computers to pull the data together and get a better "Educated Guess" than your local weather person. It has to be a better predictor than looking out the window to see if the sun is shining or not.
> 
> JP


With all due respect JP....unless those folks were anointed as Prophets by the Lord, I would just save my money. 

Ask for a short free trial and copy everything they predict 11 months out....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

If you do sign up let us know how they do.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Now surely you know better than that....ask them to give you a money back guarantee if they fall below 80% and then see what they say.  11 months....crap they can't even get it right for 11 days out.... unless you happen to be in a drought.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yeah, no kiddin. 
Yesterday we had a small snowstorm. Was supposed to end 8PM last nigh. It snowed until 9 AM this morning. A mere 13 hours more snow than predicted.
These people can't even predict what's happening NOW.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Sixty years ago I watched real meteorologist on a local TV Station. They had an ex Army Pilot to draw in all the magic lines and talk about his best guess.

Then I was in the AF for 25 years, flying on a B-52 Bomber Crew. Clear into the 1970's the furthest out they could forecast was 36 hours with any chance of accuracy.

In 1982, back on the farm, I was just happy to have a yes or no, forecast. Nothing to look for amount, just a PoP.
PoP = Probability of Precipitation.
Any rain at all in a 50 mile circle was a rain event.

Amount is another thing. They have Likely, Scattered, & Isolated. Then they look at <0.10". That counts. Then they look at 0.10 - 0.25" &c on up to everyone got wet.

Now you have a ton of options any of which could be a bad guess.

I have recorded a 0.30" in my rain gage and have my fields flooded. A mile away it rained a full 3.0" of rain.

For a good 20 years I have paid AWIS ( Agriculture Weather Information Service )

AWIS HAY-MAKING FORECAST FOR Bill_Wilson
Produced at Sun Feb 14 06:45:34 CST 2016 and sent to [email protected],[email protected]

Local Sunrise/Sunset/Daylength Times For Little River/Academy Area
Sunrise: 07:11:44 Sunset: 18:15:56 Daylength: 11:04:11

7-Day Agricultural Forecast Table

Sun Mon Tue Wed Thu Fri Sat Sun
STATION 02/14 02/15 02/16 02/17 02/18 02/19 02/20 02/21
------- - --- ------- ------- ------- ------- ------- ------- -------
LR_Academy MX/MN 77 56 75 53 79 56 80 59 82 63 79 59 78 58 72
PoP 20 20 2 5 7 11 15 27
Evap 0.25 0.23 0.29 0.27 0.27 0.22 0.24 0.19

RH Max 96 83 66 77 80 90 90 96
RH Min 44 32 22 28 38 44 38 40
Hrs Sun 1 9 11 11 9 1 1 0

AM Wind Dir/Spd S/17 S/11 SW/06 S/08 S/12 S/16 S/09 S/10
PM Wind Dir/Spd SE/15 N/09 SW/09 SE/12 S/17 S/10 S/09 S/10
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hay Cutting/Curing Forecast Section
Curing Time Includes Cutting Date
HAY CUT DATE
------------
Required
Num Days 
Curing Time 02/14 02/15 02/16 02/17 02/18 
----------- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- 
 2 GOOD EXCELLENT EXCELLENT EXCELLENT GOOD 
3 EXCELLENT EXCELLENT EXCELLENT EXCELLENT GOOD 
4 EXCELLENT EXCELLENT EXCELLENT GOOD GOOD 
5 EXCELLENT EXCELLENT EXCELLENT GOOD MARGINAL
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HayBaling Harvest Forecast Based On ~5foot Surface Relative Humidity
Forecast For Temple_Texas_Region 
Sunday Monday
Average Value 02/14/16 02/15/16
------------- -------- --------
Lowest Relative Humidity % 44 40
Hours MARGINAL/FAVORABLE 10AM- 4PM 10AM- 4PM 
Hours MOST FAVORABLE NOON- 1PM 11AM- 1PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7-Day Agricultural Forecast Table Explanations
-----
MIN=nighttime low (7pm previous night to 8am of the indicated day, local time)
MAX=daytime high (7am-7pm, local time)
PoP=Probability of Precipitation (percent)
Evap=Pan Evaporation (inches)
RH Max/Min = Maximum and Minimum Relative Humidity (%)
... Max RH Typically Occurs Near Sunrise, Min RH Near Mid-Afternoon
Hrs Sun = Hours of Sunshine
AM Wind Dir/Spd = Morning Wind Direction / Speed (MPH)
PM Wind Dir/Spd = Afternoon Wind Direction / Speed (MPH)

Hay Cutting/Curing Forecast Explanations
------------------

Where: Poor = Hay Not Likely To Cure
Marginal = Not The Best Curing Conditions
Good = Good Chances Hay Will Cure
Excellent = Hay Likely To Cure

This Is A Generic Hay Curing Guide, Based On Expected Average
Weather Conditions In Given Region. Conditions May Vary Locally
Particularly In The 'Marginal' Curing Category. Type And Density
Of Hay Cut And Cutting/Conditioning Techniques May Also Alter
Local Curing Rates.

If you are interested contact them at awis.com. [email protected]

Oh when I print off the forecast everything is lined up, not like it copied here.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you Wilson. I have looked a little deeper and found out that a large seed company near us uses the service I mentioned above. They use it to direct what regions to put seed corn and seed beans in and adjust their planting dates for optimum pollination from this forecast. I will look into the service you mentioned above as well. Thanks again.


----------

